
The Essential Guide to Mobile AR Gestures - JeremiahAlex
https://medium.com/inborn-experience/the-essential-guide-to-mobile-ar-gestures-51906df56d3d
======
JeremiahAlex
For the past six months, I’ve been building an AR Prototyping tool called
wiARframe (think InVision for AR).

I just finished implementing some gesture options in it, that users can
perform to trigger interactions. This article is my tidied up design notes.
Hopefully, it’s useful to anyone designing mobile AR Apps (probably relevant
to VR or any 3D Apps too).

Suggestions, feedback and encouragement appreciated. Thanks!

